# Baby Book



## donna_turbo (May 27, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know where I can find a baby record book.  All the one's I have seen say mummy and daddy and I would really really like one.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

I hope this thread helps?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259846.msg4354553#msg4354553


----------



## donna_turbo (May 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Donna,
We felt the same so in the end we chose one a baby book that we loved and had the least number of daddy references (2) and doctored it by sticking paper over it and writing in mummy. Someone should publish a really beautiful same sex parents baby book I reckon!
Becs x


----------



## donna_turbo (May 27, 2011)

Hi Bec's,

If I was more creative I would do it and make some money. Which one did you get in the end ?

x


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Peter Rabbit, it was just too cute to leave in the shop!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Donna, This probably isn't very helpful as I can't remember the name of the book but I saw one in Matalan a few months ago which only made reference to 'father' on a family tree page- you know where you stick photos of parents and grandparents so you would actually be sticking a photo over the word 'father' anyway.

I really wanted to buy it because I knew how difficult it would be to find one with no father references but DW said it would jinx TTC!

I'm pretty sure the one I saw had a picture of ABC building blocks on the front (but I guess that might be a pretty common front cover for baby books)!


----------



## donna_turbo (May 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------

